# teryx wont run.



## Guarino113

my father in laws teryx wont run right. its popping and smoking and it will cut off. i took the air filter off and cleaned it. then i took the intake tube off and there was oil in it and oil in the carbs. so i figured thats why it was smoking. well i took the carbs off and cleaned them good and put them back on and it is still running bad. i also changed the fuel filter. does anyone have any suggestions on this? thanks.


----------



## Guarino113

anyone?


----------



## phreebsd

i think the teryx has a type of limp mode.
i remember seeing something about it from toby betsill.
i do not think its in the manual.

plugs? did u inpect/clean/replace?


----------



## filthyredneck

I would definitely recommend replacing the sparkplugs if you had all that oil everywhere.


----------



## drtj

did u clean carbs?


----------



## Guarino113

ill try changing the plugs. i took the carbs off and cleaned them really good.


----------



## superbogger750

Well has it been sitting up or did it all of the sudden just start running bad.


----------



## Guarino113

just all of a sudden. it was running good. got back on it and almost couldnt get it back to the house it was so bad.


----------



## drtj

trash in tank possibly?


----------



## superbogger750

PM sent


----------



## Nickw7786

Did you fix it? If so what was the cause?


----------



## J2!

Not bashing here but this thread is over 2 years old. LOL I see your new here, welcome to the forum.:bigok:


----------

